# Light green hydro experts



## olives1 (May 28, 2008)

Just might be me worried but some leaves are like half & half green and then some light green almost yellow/lime green do drooping no burns or nothing  running hydro aeroflo week 1 of flower ppm is 365 going lightly started at 400 new rez change and feed tommorow ph is 5.7 took a minute to get  it down over the last week  kind of tough to tell in photo dont know why it dont come out how i look at it


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 28, 2008)

need more N...

at least 800ppm


----------



## olives1 (May 28, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> need more N...
> 
> at least 800ppm


  I didnt want to kill them at the start was working my way up someone said they will die first week at 800ppm will they be alright you think till tommorow nute change and rez change also have some thrive alive b-1 red should i foliar spray or just add to rez ?


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

I agree. They look hungry. Up the ppm and they should take off. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## olives1 (May 28, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I agree. They look hungry. Up the ppm and they should take off. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


  Ok i am feeding them the lucas formula i didnt get all the micro in though in the gallon i mixed i just added the rest has higher N i just put the last of the half of gallon in raised it up to about 420ppm untill i do a rez change tommorow they can eat some at least tonight going light i dont want anything to die how long before they will go full dark green???


----------



## CasualGrower (May 29, 2008)

I would not go much above 800 PPM on your hard Nutes....  with DWC, plants are a bit more susceptible to being burned cause of constant submersion in solution.

I am sure like in all systems  different plants will react a bit differently to the exact same conditions...  Just if you make any changes and gtry something a lil different, make sure to keep an eye on your ladies for a day or 2 really close for signs of stress so you can fix it real quick before anything too serious happens


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 29, 2008)

dont bump up ppm, they are fine if anything back off some because it could be the beginning of a burn- they have that neon color because they are booming if the growth is rapid. keep dose same and wait to see how they do. no need to push them if they are already taking off.

i say they look great brother!


----------



## massproducer (May 29, 2008)

I would say from my experience 400 ppm in an areaflo, first week of flowering is a little low...  I would slightly bump up next weeks ppm's...  However I do agree with trill, that most of what you are seeing is because you are in the first week of flowering and your plants are stretching, but with that said new growth brings higher nute requirements.


----------



## olives1 (May 29, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I would say from my experience 400 ppm in an areaflo, first week of flowering is a little low...  I would slightly bump up next weeks ppm's...  However I do agree with trill, that most of what you are seeing is because you are in the first week of flowering and your plants are stretching, but with that said new growth brings higher nute requirements.


  Ok gonna do rez change today thinking about using new nutes hesi bloom (NPK:  8-7-10) at 1/2 dose of 10ml per per gallon instead of 20ml per gallon what do ya think (bump all way up to 800 tonight or maybe just 500ppm? and work up  Hydro Bloom contains:      Nitrogen     Phosporous     Potassium     Magnesium     Calcium     Sulphate     Trace Elements: Iron, Manganese, Zinc, Copper, Boron, Molybdenum, Cobalt, Iodine, B1, B2, B6, B12, Plant Sugars and Amino Acids


----------

